# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  RxJava چیست؟

## #root#

سلام
دوستان اطلاعاتی در این باره دارند که چیه و چه کاربردی داره؟ با ترجمه توضیحات چیزی دستگیرم نشد.




> RxJava is a Java VM implementation of ReactiveX (Reactive Extensions): a library for composing asynchronous and event-based programs by using observable sequences


 
https://github.com/ReactiveX/RxJava/wiki

----------


## cups_of_java

یک کتابخونه بنیادی و پایه ای برای ماشین مجازی جاوا هستش که امکانات برنامه نویسی آسنکرون و رویدادگرا رو فراهم میکنه. یعنی ابزار هایی در اختیارتون قرار میده که کد های سنکرون ننویسید همیشه و بلاکینگ کار نکنید بلکه با رویداد ها و شبیه به مدل های تابع گرا کد بزنید. کارایی این امکانات بیشتر هستش. مثلن وقتی شما به یک پایگاه داده میخواید ارتباط بزنید دیگه صبر نکنید تا جواب اتصال بیاد... بلکه کد های شما اجرا بشن و وقتی اتصال برقرار شد کد شما از طریق یک فراخوانی کال بک برای یک رویداد از برقراری اتصال باخبر بشه. یکی دیگه از امکانات مهم این کتابخونه ها Feature ها هستن که به شما امکان این رو میدن که مقدار یک عملیات (پاسخ یک کانکشن... یا...)‌رو در زمان آینده بتونید داشته باشید بدون اینکه کدتون بلاک بشه...
http://reactivex.io/intro.html

این ها یک سری فرهنگ و دانش برنامه نویسی هست که در قالب منشور Reactive معروف و جا افتاده شده.  که نرم افزار هایی که میخوان منطبق با این استاندارد باشن باید چهار اصل رو در نظر بگیرن که توی اون منشور می خونیدشون: http://www.reactivemanifesto.org/

----------

